# Sick snail, had to put it to sleep :(



## NicNak (Aug 29, 2009)

Is it silly that I feel sad cause one of my snails got sick and I had to put her to sleep?

I have been trying to nurse her alone most of the week, feeding her and trying to keep her warm.  In the community tank the others seemed to be picking on her, I guess cause she didn't grow like the others did.

I got them a few weeks ago, the other three are doing great and grew well since coming here.  My betta fish is doing well too and he doesn't bug the snails at all.

I just feel a bit silly for feeling sad cause of my snail.  But in my mind, it is a pet and animals have feelings too and maybe cause I tried to help her and it didn't work.

Just feeling a bit sad about it, but feel silly for feeling sad too.  Weird eh?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 29, 2009)

You certainly aren't alone:



> i had a apple snail and a hermit crab that both died i was very sad. people were like its just a snail but i was still very sad
> 
> How to cope with grief over a lost pet? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## white page (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh NN,:hug: I am so sorry about your snail, of course it is natural to feel sad, about any living creature we have cared for. I don't think it is silly at all.


----------



## Banned (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm sorry about your snail.  I remember when I had to have my turtle put to sleep, I bawled and bawled.

Pets are pets...they are important to us.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I thought at first it might be silly to feel sad, but I still do.

I did the right thing to make her sleep, I know that.  Not wanting her to suffer.


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 29, 2009)

not silly at all, if it's an animal you loved, it's a loss and the sadness is real.

:hug:


----------



## Jackie (Aug 30, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your snail:hug:


----------



## NicNak (Sep 5, 2009)

I baught a new tank and some Tetras on Saturday.  I cycled the tank and put all my aquatic friends in their new home.

The strange thing is I got 10 Tetras, and 10 Ghost Shrimps.  

Jaws, my betta was snacking on a deceased Tetra, but there were still 10 in the tank. Maybe the pet store gave an extra accidently, I have no idea. Unfortunetly, it is very bad for fish to do that. 

Last night Jaws, my betta was not seeming to be very good.  Today, I went to the fish store and discribed what I saw and they gave me an antifungal treatment for the tank.

By the time I got back home, he looked bad. I added the treatment to the water as it stated on the label, he had a reaction to the treatment, but not the other fish/snails/shrimps.   I won't go into details, but it bothered me quite a bit. 

So today I lost my betta fish, Jaws too.  He was bad so I looked up online on how to humanly "euthanize" him.

I keep thinking I had this small five gallon tank and he did great.  Bettas are known to be quite personable and he would come to the top of the tank when I came near.   Then I buy this 16 bow front, which would be like a palace in comparison to what he was in before.  I am almost certian he got sick off of eating the other fish though.  I will still continue to treat the tank, just incase.

Mom is going to come with me tomorrow to pick some more fish for my tank.  She wants me to get a few, I think she is thinking that at least if one dies, then maybe I won't be as upset.

The weirdest thing, is the Ghost Shrimps I have left are thriving.  It is normal for some to parish, unfortunetly.  So it is recomended to get a few to start.

Just thought I would update.   

Also trying to open up again on the forum.  I have been very withdrawn and quiet lately.  So thought if I wrote about this, it might get me chatting again.

Thanks everyone for your above comments, I really appreciate them.  It helped a lot.


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 5, 2009)

i'm so sorry you lost jaws :hug:


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm sorry Jaws got sick too NN.  Unfortunately, with fish this sometimes happens. 

I'm excited for you that you're getting some more today.


----------



## angelikah (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think it's silly. Putting an animal to sleep can be very sad and painful. 
When I had to put my cat to sleep I cried off and on for a week and struggled with depression. 

I'm really sorry you had to go through putting your pets to sleep.


----------

